# 1963 Schwinn Jaguar



## benmcjamin (May 12, 2016)

thinkn bout parting with the Jaguar....
got it out an washd the dust off today...
really needs a fresh decal set..... but pprbly leave to for next person


----------



## MAD BRAD (May 26, 2016)

If rack cleans up I would buy it


----------



## radillac (May 31, 2016)

How much?


----------



## GTs58 (May 31, 2016)

I saw it on eBay and I believe the price tag was 400 bucks.


----------



## prairieschooner (Jun 8, 2016)

now $350.00 plus shipping on ebay;
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1963-Schwin...328162?hash=item1c68064ee2:g:BRAAAOSwdV1XN5Xr


----------



## HARPO (Jun 21, 2016)

Use a brass brush that looks like a toothbrush on the rear rack (Hardware stores sell them in a pack). I cleaned up one like that recently and it came out looking like new. Only on a Schwinn!!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jun 21, 2016)

Yes I agree have bought some back that looked gone


----------

